# does progesterone really give you an indication of multiples



## serenity9712

i'm sure you guys here this a lot "i think I'm having twins" blah blah blah and turns out to be a singleton or you never hear from them again. so here i have a few questions how did you find out when you were having more then one and did you ever have that feeling of intuition that there's more then one?

i know that hcg can range you can have high hcg with one or low hcg with more then one. but the month i concieved I've had crazy dreams of twins.

here's my story.

i have 3 children already, i am 26years old and DH and i had been trying on our own for 3 years. finally went to doctor she ordered and hsg test which showed clear tubes. i had normal but shorter length periods. the cycle of the hsg test wasnt successful my progestrone was good to show i ovulated it was 12.5. so she put me on letrozole(femara) 5mg cd 3-7. for a stronger ovulation. ultrasound cd 10. i had 4 follicles of good size to ovulate . she giggles and says there's a small chance of more then one. i laughed and said wouldn't that be funny twins run in my family on mom's side. 

so i have blood work done cd 21 (7dpo) progesterone was 29.9 a few days later i got my positive home test i was only about 3 1/2 wks along. i had cramping on 2 sides like pinches i raised an eyebrow blew it off as whatever. i called dr 6 days later and said GUESS WHAT. :)i had hcg and progesterone checked they were 46.2 hcg and 62 progesterone. she sounded shocked but said go to my 2 nd hcg blood draw as close to 2 days later as possible. so i did it was done 15 minutes earlier then 2 days and my hcg was 132. she called me and said she wants and ultrasound between 7-8 weeks. i have my ultrasound appt in 1 week and 6 days. i would feel blessed whether it'd be one , two even 6 to me wouldn't matter. i of course want to know how many as soon as possible so we can prepare and i can take it a lot easier because I already have challenging pregnancies. this is my 9 pregnancy I've had 5 mc. 

my stomach isn't hard yet as I'm only 5 weeks +3 but i do find it feels like my organs at shifted up already and harder to breath. I've gained 5 lbs already and its not from eating junk food or lack of exercise. i can't find anyone with 62 progesterone at 13dpo let alone really having 29.9 at 7 dpo. doctor told me i could have between 1-8 babies. i think I'm going crazy lol. my boobs hurt worse then all 3 of my pregnancies with my other kids. its unreal. my boobs have already grown a cup size. I'm like that's crazy of course dh I'm not gonna complain...haha

i really really would appreciate your honest opinion whether you think with my #s whether it could be more then one. compare what your numbers were if you can pls. and of course i will update you when i find out. who knows maybe ill be joining you guys. my friends, family and everyone is pretty much saying triplets. i have a gut feeling its twins only one person is saying single. 

i apologize now if your annoyed by the " i think its twins" post.


----------



## HLanders

I never had progesterone checked... So I have no clue from personal experience. BUT, everything I have read says an ultrasound is the only way to know... Levels of hormones can be indicative of other other things, but multiples can vary.

Sorry that doesn't help... But hopefully you have a happy and healthy baby (or two).


----------



## serenity9712

my sister works at a doctors office and mentioned it about the progesterone i thought she was full of it but with the question in the back of my mind i raised and eyebrow and searched online(i know bad idea) and it suggests more then one as you need more to sustain more. and "normal" singleton progesterone levels are 9- 47. I'm above the first trimester single and I'm only 5 and half weeks along and not on any supplements either... and it usually only rises 1-2 every day so technically from day 21 to day 28 should have only risen 12 at most. it rose 32 in that 6 day span. me oh my.


----------



## drsquid

while they say progesterone can tell... mine was 279... so clearly it can go quite high. as far as gaining weight etc... even if they are twins, you have 2 poppyseeds instead of one... ie no difference that early. bloat is bloat. good luck. let us know how the us turns out


----------



## serenity9712

i have my first ultrasound here in alittle ove an hr. I'm only 6 weeks and a day or so, so we may or may not be able to tell. ill let yall know


----------



## lizziedripping

There have been many twin ladies here who, over the years, have reported higher progesterone levels in the early days as their only indication it might be twins and it was! Exciting honey, sounding hopeful for you - let us know either way xx


----------



## serenity9712

they for sure seen one blob lol with a heart beat but also seen another spot that could possibly be developing still. she said since I'm only 6weeks amd 1 days I'm gonna probably need another ultrasound next week or later. the lady for the ultrasound who read it said there was a fluid filled spot as well as a gestational sac that she called a physiological decidual reaction? its 6mm by 5mm by 4mm. my nurse said it could be another baby but still too soon to tell. ugh the agony of not knowing lol. one more week till ob appt. ill update then :) but could that second spot be a baby developing still? ill copy my report if you guys want. the heartbeat is still developing too because its soo freash its only 124bpm but was neat to hear it this soon


----------



## Dani Rose

Mine was 212 at 6dpo (pre bfp) and i am carrying triplets!


----------



## serenity9712

I'm nervous for my next scan on thursday this week. beings how they seen 2 sacs but i was barely 6 wks they said it was too soon to tell. I'm anxious and idk. its either one baby and an empty sac or its fraternal twins...won't know cause its too soon with out getting a higher tech scan. should have a better idea thursday tho.


----------



## serenity9712

@dana, were you on any fertility meds or in vitro medication/ progesterone supplements at all?


----------



## Dani Rose

I had 3 sacs but 2 heartbeats so im in the waiting game too! Keep us posted! x


----------



## serenity9712

i will. when was your last scan?


----------



## Dani Rose

Just Friday I measured 6 weeks which was about right, next one a week a friday x


----------



## serenity9712

i had mine thursday i was 6 wks and 1 day. and i have my next scan and ob appt thursday (in 3 days) and since they found 2 sacs one baby blob with a heartbeat we have another scan. they said there's a chance for more then on in a sac but too soon to tell that. but i was on a fertility med for 5 days and resulted in 4 follicles developing eggs for a chance to ovulate 4 eggs. I'm not on any supplements except prenatals. did you have hcg levels taken if so what were they and how far apart were they taken.


----------



## gatorrgirl

I realize this post is old - my levels were very similar to you, serenity9712... any updates? Hoping you had a healthy pregnancy, maybe even twins??


----------

